# Robert L. Reymond



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 1, 2009)

May I warmly commend this author on John Calvin?! An excellent read. The author also focuses on the Servetus affair. 
Preview contents page (PDF)

Preview sample (PDF)
For UK folks - click here.
Also for purchase here. 

Anyone share my enthusiasm?!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2009)

The "for purchase" link doesn't work (at least for me).

Dr. Reymond is a favorite of mine as well. I have found all of his books that I've read to be very profitable.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Aug 1, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> The "for purchase" link doesn't work (at least for me).



I tried that link and got a "Certificate Error - Navigation Blocked" message. But one of the options is "Continue to this website (not recommented)"; clicking on that option took me to the site.


----------



## eqdj (Aug 1, 2009)

Dieter

Dr. Bob Reymond is infallible!

Well, except of course when it comes to the subjects of baptism : )

Seriously, I'm a big fan of his work


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 2, 2009)

Everybody loves Reymond!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 2, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Everybody loves Reymond!


Well, there was that whole eternal generation of the Son dustup associated with Reymond, no?

AMR


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 2, 2009)

Have his systematic theology book. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Edelfäule (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation. I was not aware of this book; it looks good.

I found the author's tract on Islam to be a great introduction to that cult, and very helpful.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 5, 2009)

eqdj said:


> Dieter
> 
> Dr. Bob Reymond is infallible!
> 
> ...



Infallible?!?? Let's not get immersed any further!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Aug 5, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody loves Reymond!
> ...



Good point,I was just trying to be funny,This topic was taken up a couple years back,thanks for pointing it out!
http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/eternal-generation-son-22040/


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 8, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody loves Reymond!
> ...



The only tarnish on an otherwise almost perfect Systematic Theology.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 8, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus is my friend said:
> ...



Depending on the way you read it. Anyway, we've done this one to death.

Back on topic, yes, his little bio on Calvin is MARVELLOUS in a short span, and he deals openly, honestly, and comprehensively with the matter of Servetus.


----------

